# Odcdm Everglades Elegance'Nancy Lee'



## Hien (May 25, 2015)

Does anyone have this plant Odcdm Everglades Elegance'Nancy Lee' .
I saw many different photos, some burgundy , some red..
-are the flowers red or more burgundy
-more important, do the flowers have any fragrance ?


thanks


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 25, 2015)

I can tell you that at the time it was awarded the description included: petals heavily barred with mahogany; and lip bright wine red with creamy white margin. Color images online tend to be skewed toward over-saturation of red, though I'm sure the color can vary with temperature and light intensity of growing conditions. 

No mention was made of fragrance, though that is often omitted unless it is particularly significant. None of the species that go into it seem to be described as more than faintly fragrant.

So if you're hoping for a fragrant red flower, this might not be it.


----------



## Hien (May 25, 2015)

PaphMadMan said:


> I can tell you that at the time it was awarded the description included: petals heavily barred with mahogany; and lip bright wine red with creamy white margin. Color images online tend to be skewed toward over-saturation of red, though I'm sure the color can vary with temperature and light intensity of growing conditions.
> 
> No mention was made of fragrance, though that is often omitted unless it is particularly significant. None of the species that go into it seem to be described as more than faintly fragrant.
> 
> So if you're hoping for a fragrant red flower, this might not be it.



Thanks for the information,
because space is always a limitation as well as the amount of time tending to them.
That is the reason, lately I find myself lean toward long lasting , long blooming period ,very bright color orchids (specially red) which is so cheerful, specially the one with fragrance . Sometimes I can not help thinking a beautiful orchid flower with scent is like a person who is beautiful as well as charming comparing to a merely beautiful flower without scent (a runway model beauty yet could not hold a chat)


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 25, 2015)

It makes perfect sense to go for the ones that please you in several ways.


----------

